# Finally pics of my A6



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Here's some pics of my 07 3.2 Quattro.


----------



## chris09 (Jul 3, 2007)

looks pretty! i like the clean grille up front too. however, i always felt as though white was either only looked good on racers or for girls. just my opinion.


----------



## tehcypress (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (chris09)*

The car looks great. I actually like the white. Are you going to be changing the rims at all?


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Finally pics of my A6 (Herbie3Rivers)*

At first I wasn't crazy about the wheels, but they've grown on me. Eventually I may go with something like a set of S Line 18s or maybe even the 19s. I want to get the windows tinted, nothing crazy, just a nice tint. I have a few cosmetic mods that will be in the pipeline evntually too. S line grille, euro plate bracket, headlight visors, etc.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (tehcypress)*

clean...dont see white C6's much.


----------

